# Tecumseh lev120 Repair Manual



## DASK.FARM

I have a Tecumseh Model LEV120 Spec. 362001A and I can't get a spark from the plug. I think it is the kill switch but I don;t know how to check it. I have cleaned the armature and changed the plug, still no spark.
HEEELP!


----------



## 30yearTech

You can find links to Tecumseh service manuals in the sticky post thread of the 4 cycle section.


----------

